# Best Shampoo



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I haven’t been hanging around the forums for a while, and so am out of touch with any new products that may have come out in the last year or two.

Im in need of some new shampoo, having just finished off a bottle of Dodo Juice Born to be Mild. What’s the best shampoo on the market these days for use with the 2BM?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

CLCC said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I haven't been hanging around the forums for a while, and so am out of touch with any new products that may have come out in the last year or two.
> 
> Im in need of some new shampoo, having just finished off a bottle of Dodo Juice Born to be Mild. What's the best shampoo on the market these days for use with the 2BM?


pick one from here 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My favourite 2 are Dooka Wash and ODK jet

Both amazing shampoo's


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kimo said:


> My favourite 2 are Dooka Wash and ODK jet
> 
> Both amazing shampoo's


 Any difference between the 2,just ran out of jet


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Any difference between the 2,just ran out of jet


Yes but they're still both great

Couldn't pick between them for various ways

Believe Dooka sells both If you need more she want to compare tho


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Bouncers slick mick loving the smell just want to was the car all the time just for the smell.
Very little product needed cleans very well so slick and sudds up well.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Yes but they're still both great
> 
> Couldn't pick between them for various ways
> 
> Believe Dooka sells both If you need more she want to compare tho


 Explain ,which is slicker out of the two


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Carchem 1:1900, waxaddict, obsession wax purify, CLB shampoo or the britemax shampoo are all great.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

CLCC said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I haven't been hanging around the forums for a while, and so am out of touch with any new products that may have come out in the last year or two.
> 
> Im in need of some new shampoo, having just finished off a bottle of Dodo Juice Born to be Mild. What's the best shampoo on the market these days for use with the 2BM?


Depends where you live!!! :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BH Auto wash, cleans great.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd go for carchem its very good. ODK jet another good option

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

CarChem 1900:1 or CarPro Reset for me!


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

Another vote for BH auto wash


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for CarChem, BH and Britemax.

In the end you pay your money and take your choice. If you like it, great; if not be very specific about what you do and do not like about it and how you want it "improved." 

Go back to the research and ask. :thumb:

Let us know what you go for and how it performs.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I bought some AM bubbles last week which is good.


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Shout out for Waxaddict Shampoo.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm loving Angelwax Superior at the moment. Very concentrated, very lush, very nice banana scent. Cleans very good. 

Same style as BTBM if you enjoyed that one. Just a great pure shampoo. :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm using kkd's shampoo and it seems pretty good.. probably the best I've used so far... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Many great ones out there !
Depending if you want a shampoo with gloss enhancer or with out , with build in protection like gyeon bath +!
My Favorite is Zaino Z7 overall a pleasure to use great smell , loads of long lasting bubbles but end of the day most products are great and you simply need to find the shampoo you like the best &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## martin81 (Jul 9, 2016)

BH Auto Wash do the job really well


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Britemax or Wolfs white satin.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have been using Chemical Guys Glossworkz which is a decent shampoo and leaves a nice shine, and is also economical. 
I then bought BH Auto Wash a few months ago and it's a great shampoo, cleans very well and has no "additives" and is slick on the paintwork and very economical, only need about 5ml or shampoo for a bucket.


----------



## Chrisdiver (Apr 22, 2016)

Car chem tailor made! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Chrisdiver said:


> Car chem tailor made!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


+1

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Quite a lot suggesting BH Auto Wash which I didn't like. Great dilutions but I find it not really that slick at 5ml and doesn't smell nice which I feel a shampoo should. 

It's great to see the differing opinions and suggestions with these type of threads though. Just confirms that really, try products for yourself and find what works for you. You may hate all our shampoo suggestions and prefer one we all hate


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Quite a lot suggesting BH Auto Wash which I didn't like. Great dilutions but I find it not really that slick at 5ml and doesn't smell nice which I feel a shampoo should.


I agree, Auto Wash doesn't smell great, but maybe that's intentional by BH, to manufacture a shampoo without any additives. I'm not too fussed about the smell of shampoo but found that BH does a great job of cleaning and I never had any spots on the paintwork either. 
I did use more shampoo than the recommended 5ml dose though, was more of a small glug but I was waxing the car afterwards so wanted to remove existing protection and the shampoo was very slick. I think it also might depend on your location and water hardness and how much shampoo is required to be efficient/slick.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> I agree, Auto Wash doesn't smell great, but maybe that's intentional by BH, to manufacture a shampoo without any additives. I'm not too fussed about the smell of shampoo but found that BH does a great job of cleaning and I never had any spots on the paintwork either.
> I did use more shampoo than the recommended 5ml dose though, was more of a small glug but I was waxing the car afterwards so wanted to remove existing protection and the shampoo was very slick. I think it also might depend on your location and water hardness and how much shampoo is required to be efficient/slick.


Won't be water hardness being based in Scotland, we get the softest water in the UK I imagine. Likely due to the fact you used a lot more than the 5ml advised. If used like that consistently it becomes a ridiculously expensive shampoo considering the size of the bottle. Couldn't fault how it cleaned, just wasn't as slick or sudsy as I come to expect from a good shampoo. Could always increase the amount used but then that defeats the purpose of buying the tiny bottle for the same price as a 500ml bottle. Again it comes back to the personal preference, I don't think there are any truly awful shampoo's on the market.

If there is I haven't came across one yet so we choose them on preferences, that is why I think it is best for someone to grab samples from sites like sample this and clean my ride to find what product, for them is best  That is the most fun part of detailing trying out new products


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Quite a lot suggesting BH Auto Wash which I didn't like. Great dilutions but I find it not really that slick at 5ml and doesn't smell nice which I feel a shampoo should.
> 
> It's great to see the differing opinions and suggestions with these type of threads though. Just confirms that really, try products for yourself and find what works for you. You may hate all our shampoo suggestions and prefer one we all hate


5ml's didn't work for me either. After varying the dilutions a bit, 15ml's in 10L seems to suit my water hardness a little better. It's a good shampoo alright, just not as economical as the 5ml's suggested. With dilutions in mind Car Pro Reset is better, slicker with better smell and cheaper price if bought in 5L:thumb:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Another vote for bilthamber auto wash


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I keep coming back to britemax clean max, and every time I'm surprised at how good it is

Not expensive either and the dilution ratios are good

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> I keep coming back to britemax clean max, and every time I'm surprised at how good it is
> 
> Not expensive either and the dilution ratios are good
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It was always my favourite before I started on Odk jet


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kimo said:


> It was always my favourite before I started on Odk jet


I find those two incredibly similar actually, both great

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Britemax is glossier very similar too duragloss 901,and smells great.Odk is slicker imo oh and the scent yum


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Koch Chemie nano magic shampoo is very nice.


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Whats the point of having a shampoo that doesn’t smell great as well as cleaning well?!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I'm using Sonax summer red at the moment. Is great value when euro car parts have there 30% discount. Smells nice and feels nice and slick


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

For me you can't beat gyeon bathe or britemax clean max.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I bought some AM bubbles last week which is good.


Yes this is a good one

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

The ultimate for me is lusso auto bathe. Nothing beats it for slickness and suds. And it smells great but you can't get it in the UK unfortunately 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

only ever used autoglym bodywork conditioner - it does the job and I've got loads of it so I've never seen the point of changing it.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Slickest iv tried is BTBM good cleaning power too


----------



## shane_c (Mar 5, 2016)

Using Autosmart Duet, have used Autoglym, Meguiers etc always seem back using Duet, for your money it is very good.

Cleaning power, nice and slick, plenty of suds too.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

This may help.

Our guide to water hardness in areas of the UK.

No matter what the label says for maximum dilution rates - depending on your water will depend on how the shampoo will work for you. - Obviously harder water areas may need an extra 'glug' or two of shampoo in the bucket.

J


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

There are some interesting suggestions in here.

I am looking for a shampoo that adds maximum gloss?

Thanks


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Sonax Red Summer.... amazing shampoo and for the money it's even more amazinger!!!! BUY SOME NOW! I couldn't believe how good this is!

Shout out to Autoglanz Bubbleicious which is very very good... slick, cleaning power, dilution and smell!

And also Megs NXT... if your water is hard this is pretty much guaranteed to not leave water spots... brilliant bit of kit and smells banging!


----------

